# River run racing!



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

There will be a mud racing event held June 15-17. Me and the wife will be going as spectators. Got a cabin reserved. Still a few left. There will be a live band and a DJ on the high line. Hit me up if you will be there.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope....gotta work that weekend bro!!


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Most of my group will be there. Hopefully I will have my ranger back together. If so look for the ranger running 44 boggers.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Will do, I'll have my rzr and brute there. My rzr has a wrap on it it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Confirmed today I'll have my normal crew there with me, now I just need to find time to get down there early and put my GR in the brute!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

